# Creating Liquid Rust



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I am looking at making a rusty solution (wash) for adding some detail to a few structures. I found this formula on the internet. “Put the steel wool pad in a solution of 50/50 vinegar and bleach. It will rust almost instantly.” Has ay one tried this or do you have a secret formula that you would like to share? 

My high school Chemistry tells me that a mix of vinegar and bleach will smell bad.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I just use a dilution of "rust" paint, and if I want it to look a little flakier, I use powders.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

DO NOT DO THIS, I REPEAT DO NOT DO THIS. It can and will kill you!!!!!!!!
Mixing bleach and vinegar is a bad idea. Toxic chlorine gas is released.

http://chemistry.about.com/od/toxicchemicals/a/Mixing-Bleach-And-Vinegar.htm


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

It appears that I may well have been sleeping in class on this matter. Dang, that mixture is dangerous. Think I will stay with the acrylics.,,,,,might give try sea water in a bowl to work on the steel wool pad and set it out in open land. If it blows will most likely have to explain to the Deputy Sheriff that shows up and buy him a dozen donuts. :laugh:

Thanks for the clear warning, David. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sea water and steel wool, as noted.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Steel wool will rust very quickly with just salt water, no need to get carried away.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I did it, I put a pad of steel wool in a ½ gallon bucket and placed on some land behind where in live. Went out a little bit go and found that a alligator got into it and eat the steel wool. Carried away, with my luck, Homeland Security would show up and claim to be something it isn't. So now the plan is to place it on the upper outside deck of the house and lock the gates.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, you spray the steel wool with the salt water, it needs air to rust.


----------

